# What color tack for a sorrel?



## OverTheOxers (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm treating myself to a new tack set for Christmas, but I'm not sure what color to go for, here's a picture of my mare for reference. She does have quite a blonde/white mane and tail as well. Thanks in advance! I know these questions are annoying but I just want a few opinions before I drop $500 on a color that looks sub-par.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I love turquoise, dark purple and baby blues on sorrels especially with flaxen mane/tails .


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

What do you mean by new tack set? Are you asking what color leather would look good on her, or other colors for things such as saddle pads?

Chestnut horses can be kind of tricky IMO, the orangey color seems to clash with a lot of things. I think that black does not look particularly good, nor does shades of red. Most shades of brown are ok if you're looking at leather items. I think that a nice hunter green contrasts nicely with most horses, chestnuts in particular. Maybe something light that matches her mane like a yellow or white? Though keeping light colors clean can be a pain...


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Also remember, photoshop or paint can be great for trying out colors on a picture of your mare. If you're looking for saddle pads then take a picture of her all tacked up and paint over the saddle pad with the colors you're thinking about to see how you like them.


----------



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

I happen to kind of like red on my sorrel, although my tack is pink and it looks good. If I changed I would go with lime green.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Subbing I also have a sorrel mare with blonde ish mane/tail, and was needing to get a new pad..was also wondering if any colors would work. I had a cheepie no name saddle that was black with chrome accents on it that everyone said looked great on her, yet was a total hunk of junk.. next saddle will be a traditional leather.. probably lighter tinted/stained if possible .. and not so dark


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm leaning towards a dark green or a deep blue.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Light colored leather, and non-leather tack in deep and/or bright green, blue, aqua, teal, or purple looks great, IMO. Tan, navy, black, gray, white or silver will work if you like more subtle.

IMO, there is not a single shade of red, rust, yellow, or orange that looks good on a chestnut or sorrel.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Generally speaking, warmer colored horses (chestnuts and some bays) tend to look better in cooler colors (blues, greens, purples). Personally, I'm always a huge fan of royal blues. IMHO, that makes the red horses really pop.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I prefer cool, dark colors on sorrels as well. I do hunter green on Rio and royal blue on Nick. I think turquoise would probably look ok, and maybe even a dark purple. As far as leather goes I prefer black.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

My vote is for kelly or hunter green. Either looks really nice on a bright sorrel IMO.


----------

